
The World Expected a Chinese Tech Takeover. Alibaba Can’t Even Conquer Vietnam - cohaagen
https://www.wsj.com/articles/for-chinas-tech-giants-success-stops-at-the-border-11568043193?mod=rsswn
======
DeonPenny
They played in a rigged market their entire life. Of course, when they have to
play in fairgrounds it going hard for them to compete. They aren't good at
investing in innovation because they haven't had to be.

